

Google Wave Sunsetting in 2012 - taa
http://support.google.com/wave/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1083134

======
vivekmgeorge
Google Wave is a great example of a lack of customer development. Trying to
create something technically cool, with little practical value to any end-
user. I imagine that some of the technology created has been patented or being
used in other products, which could be valuable long-term. Still the only
clear value add at this point was the logo - the Google Wallet
marketing/design team had it easy!

